# Long time no see!



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys!

Long time no see indeed, but i'm back! Got myself some nice show line stock last night, after a while of not breeding fancy mice at all. Missed it too much, and decided to get some more. Just got some PEW, BEC and Argente, oh and an Agouti buck, because i have a soft spot for agouti's and he's such a handsome boy!

Hoping to catch up on everything thats been going on!

Ruth


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome back!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Greetings =o)

And welcome back!!

Willow xx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, good to see ya again


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------

